# Side by side comparison LEM and Vacuum Sealers Unlimited dealer bags.



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2020)

I was asked by 

 pineywoods
 and a few others if I would be interested in doing a comparison between LEM vacuum sealer bags. And the Vacuum sealers unlimited bags.
Before starting. I want to say that this review should be read open minded. And is written by one persons point of view.
Both of these bags are packaged as 1 gallon capacity. 
The side welds on both bags are 1/4" wide. The weld themselves look similar.
Both bags claim to be 3.5 Mil in thickness.

Now, the differences











The LEM bags are 2" longer then the Vacuum Sealers Unlimited one.







The LEM bag, on the left, has raised ridges. The Vacuum Sealers Unlimited ones has raised bumps.







The LEM bags have a white square for easily noting the date and contents. The samples I received from Vacuum sealers did not.
While I have not used one of the Vacuum sealers unlimited bags as of yet. I have used many bags that have the same "bumps" in them. And they worked fine. 
And I'm sure these will too. I'll add a follow up when I do use them.
The ribs on the LEM bags appear to be raised as much as the vacuum sealer's bumps. 
I don't know the benefits between the ridges and the bumps. They both work fine for me.
I do not know if there is any difference in either quality or integrity of the film used between the two.
Both the bags look to be well made. And should do their intended purpose well if used properly.
Now, one of the things we look out  for as well as quality. Is price.
These prices are before any sales or promotions and include shipping to upstate NY.
Both are for a 100 pack of gallon bags.
LEM....68.25
Vacuum sealer unlimited.....36.30
And, that is my comparison, slash review.  Have a good day y'all.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to compare them Steve.
I bought  some quart Nutri-Lock bags, they're  pretty cheap and seem to be as heavy or maybe heavier than Food Saver brand. I'll buy them again.
Here's their gallon bags ;


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2020)

There are some on the bay that aren't too bad. I have a couple 8" x 50' rolls that I got for under 20.00 shipped. And I like them. Though, I don't believe their claim that they are 4mil. I should take my caliper home and check. They are made by Jorestech.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2020)

And, we have these.


From Vacuum sealers unlimited.  Free shipping with prime.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 4, 2020)

DanMcG
   What vacuum sealer are you using those Nuti-lock bag s with.  that looks like a good deal.

I have a FoodSaver V4840 that has been doing well for almost 4 years.  I have always used their bags, mostly rolls and made my own size.

Is there ever a compatibility issue with various vac bags/rolls and certain sealers?

thanks!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

While packing bacon a couple weeks ago, I used  Foodsaver rolls and some Weston brand that I picked up somewhere. The Westons seemed to be of superior quality, and were easier to seal than the Foodsavers.  I use a Vacmaster Pro 350  sealer, FWIW, but I don't have an affinity for any specific brand.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2020)

sandyut said:


> DanMcG
> What vacuum sealer are you using those Nuti-lock bag s with.  that looks like a good deal.
> 
> I have a FoodSaver V4840 that has been doing well for almost 4 years.  I have always used their bags, mostly rolls and made my own size.
> ...


hey Sandyut, I've got a foodsaver v2830, and been using it for years, these nutri-lock quart bags work great in it, I'll be getting some gallon bags soon and don't foresee any issues using them.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 4, 2020)

sweet!  thanks


----------

